# Android Autorisierungsfehler



## Bl00dZ (16. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

 Ich habe über suchen nichts zu dem Thema gefunden...

 Ich habe mir GTA 3 für mien SII runtergeladen.Das laden über den Market hat auch super funktioniert, allerdings muss ich jetzt noch über das Spiel selbst einige MB nachladen.
 Wenn ich das machen will kommt die fehlermeldung "Autorisierungsfehler überprüfen sie Datum,Zeit...blabla." 
Datum und Zeit sind natürlich richtig eingestellt ^^.

 Was kann man da machen? o.0

 Vielen dank im vorraus

 MFG


----------



## Iceananas (16. Dezember 2011)

Nochmal probieren? Vielleicht sind ja Server überlastet weil alle das haben wollen ^^

Ansonsten geistern die SD-Karten Files auch durchs Internet (verlinken tu ich mal nix weil man da auch schnell die apk findet ), wenn du das Spiel *gekauft* hast kannst du die auch woanders runterladen und auf deine SD Karte kopieren.


----------



## Bl00dZ (16. Dezember 2011)

Ja. Ich habs gekauft.... Brauch ich unbedingt ne sd karte um das game zu laden? Daran könnt es dann liegen ^^

Mfg


----------



## Iceananas (16. Dezember 2011)

Ja wenn du intern genug Speicher hast (wie bei Samsung wo schon 16 GB drin ist) dann macht Android kein Unterschied, für das System ist es ebenfalls "SD-Card", nur halt eine interne ^^


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (16. Dezember 2011)

Versuch mal die Zeit manuell festzulegen wenn sie auf automatisch ist bzw. umgekehrt.

Keine Ahnung obs was bringt , aber versuchen kann mans ja 

Bei Samsung wird die interne SD Karte als /sdcard gemounted , also passt das schon,einfach da rein kopieren.


----------



## Bl00dZ (16. Dezember 2011)

Das mit der Zeit hab ich auch schon erfolglos probiert... trotzdem danke.
Ich hab leider keine Ahnung wo ich es sonst runterladen soll^^.
Würde mir jmd. ne PM schreiben und mir sagen wie ich das hinkrig würde ich tüchtig frohlocken.

MFG


----------

